# Power auger noise?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Does the engine noise(which is ABOVE the ice&snow) bother the fish? Does it bother you as an ice fisherman? 
I tore up a shouder a couple years ago and can't turn the hand auger anymore so I bought a powered auger. Even though I personally don't think the fish hear any more than they would with a regular auger, I usually try to locate away from others at least 20 yds or more. 
A few days ago, I went out and talked to one of the only two other guys fishing(on buckets) and walked off about 30 yds. and drilled two holes. They weren't very friendly to begin with, actually seemed 'froze-up' in the 3 degree temps& 20 mph winds, and when one of them finally caught a fish, he yells over to his buddy, "tell him to drill another hole and scare some more over here"! They made a few other ignorant comments which I pretented not to hear. Just curious what others think about these things? I know I never liked the "hachet and axe guys" when they'd come out without the proper equipment!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

With as many as I have seen and used I dought if it does. It may for a short while but never seems to bother me. I agree with you drilling a hole may scare the fish a easy as using a power auger. I'll let you know after this weekend when I get back from Presque, my power auger will be put to the test. To bad there are people like that when you get out 20 to 30 yards is plenty far enough in my book. If you ever see me out there your welcome to drill and share the friendship we try to give here on OGF. Maybe they were members of a different site and are jealous of us


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I remember one day at mosquito about three years ago. Got there about 1/2 hour after daybreak. two guys in a shanty were close to my target area. About 50 ft away. I was looking for a brushpile in 17' of water. One of the guys came out and informed me that they had fished from about 9pm to now which was about 7:30 am and had three walleye to show for it. I fired up my powwer auger drilled about six holes and took reading with my vex. In a friendly way he opined he always wanted to buy one but figured they scared the fish. He watched me catch about 20 crappies in about 30 minutes and went away with a whole different point of view.

If power augers really scared fish why would anybody buy them ? Check out the other ice fishing sites. The same guys that worry about power augers probably roar up to a fishing spot on open water with a 200 hp outboard and cast their butts off and never give it a second thought.

Truth is most tournament ice fishermen use power augers. For the amount of money involved who would use anything that would decrease their chance of winning. Use your auger with a clear mind and remember there is no cure for terminal stupidity.Believe it or not i had a guy trying to convince me that my vexilar was scaring the fish. All the while we were discussing it i was catching fish after fish in front of him. All I could think of was he did not want to spend the money for one and was making up a reason why. Maybe the explanation of your two saracastic commenters ? Einstien once said there are only two infinite things the universe and the stupidity of men. He also added he was not absolutely sure about the universe


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Does the engine noise(which is ABOVE the ice&snow) bother the fish? Does it bother you as an ice fisherman?
> 
> walked off about 30 yds. and drilled two holes. They weren't very friendly to begin with, actually seemed 'froze-up' in the 3 degree temps& 20 mph winds, and when one of them finally caught a fish, he yells over to his buddy, "tell him to drill another hole and scare some more over here"! They made a few other ignorant comments which I pretented not to hear.



maybe in 2' or less it bothers fish, but i doubt it. i have one and use it. its a tool, if someone has a problem with me drilling holes around them (30 yards is plenty) they can file a complaint with the ice gods. 

i would have done exactly what they said. i would have drilled a line of holes right at them . one hole every few minutes or so about 3 feet apart. i could not have enjoyed myself after smart a$$ coments towards me when i was doing no wrong. so i would have ruined there day also. i guess a$$holes are everywhere.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I have no problem with poweraugers, but I do think that augers in general can sometimes scare fish. Especialy if the drilling is constant.
Scare is a vauge word though. I dont think that the fish just swim to another part of the lake, but they may be less ready to bite if its prime time and their usual peacfull evening of hunting some food is interrupted by talking, laughing and lots of drilling. I would compare it to shallow water bass fishing. Some days the fish know you are there and can see you, yet they still bite whatever you throw at them. Other times you have to sneak around and cast quietly.

The fact is that fish hear very well and any kind of auger is going to be loud to them, so who knows maybe if we found a way to silently melt a hole in the ice or something like that we would all catch a few more fish, but till then drill away.

I wouldn't think twice about using your powerauger, as long as you are using it for a good reason. And not just trying to make the area look like swiss cheese. 

with great powerauger comes great responsibility.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

From what I have seen over the past few years, I'd say No the noise of a power auger doesn't affect the fish. From the perch of Simcoe in less than ten feet of water to the Walleyes of Erie. If they are bitting the noise doesn't seem to affect them. Had buddies using a 6" hand auger up in Simcoe a few weeks back. Came over with my power drill 6 or 7 holes and it didn't affect a thing.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

I am sure in a goole search you can find the story that was written by so writers for i think it was in-fish mag. A diver went below the ice in a pond to listen to the difference between hand, power augers and a spud bar.
the results... well,
no difference 8 ft down under the ice with a power or a hand auger, bud the diver had to come up when they used the spud it was so bad...


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

In general I believe some people use noise as their excuse for not catching fish. It's easy to blame someone or something as the cause of their misfortune. Some days ya get 'em and some days ya don't! That's why this sport is called fishing and not catching. What we hear and how we interpret it is not exactly what or how the fish hear/feel.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

in my opinion brief noises such as drilling holes dont affect fish, but constant, long term noise does. non-stop foot traffic and yelling and talking and commotion for hours on end will drive fish deeper or away. ive seen it happen with my own eyes sight fishing at haynes bay on nimi.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I used to ice fish quite a bit with a gas auger. When I got to the area I wanted to fish I would drill all the holes right away, maybe 10 to 15 holes along the brake or whatever was there. Never had to drill another unless I changed locations. You are going to have noise so you might as well get it over with at the start. I have always wanted to go out to Mosquito with my gps, I have a couple of nice humps saved and could probably drill a bunch a holes from the top right on down to the bottom. Try all the holes, all the depths, all within 30 or 40 feet area.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

All I can say is after using a Friends power auger last week, I WILL have one next season


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I use a strikemaster electra 12000 power auger. Its an electric auger. Quiet and powerful. You have to see me using it to believe its a power auger. Depending on ice thickness, the noise is unbelievable. Batteries last over 20 holes per charge, depending on thickness. I also bought a solar charger that sits on the ice right outside my shanty and it really keeps the charge up on the battery. I live in an apartment building so i couldn't keep a gas auger here. My electric works just fine for me.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

DodgeThis4wd said:


> power auger = lazy ice fisherman


Or old guys with bad shoulders.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

DodgeThis4wd said:


> power auger = lazy ice fisherman


You must be the guy with oars in the summer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

DodgeThis4wd said:


> power auger = lazy ice fisherman


or smarter that the average bear...................boo boo


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

there is allways some ass that wants to cry about what the other person is doing i once had a guy say i was poatching because i was using 6 tipups and 2 rods in portage lakes after steelhead1 showed him a copy of the state regs he seemed to shut up 

as for a gas auger it dosent spook the fish at all i use my dads and by the time i get set up i start catching fish did it last sun at mosquito drilled 2 holes droped a minnow down bam 4 lb cat fish then fish after fish

lazy fishermen? sounds like he is just like the vexlar guy cant get the toys/tools to play with just keep using your spoon auger buddy!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think it bothers fish a little more than a regular auger but not much. Its when the power augers drill 40 holes in a small area that scares them.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Guess some still have doubts. Check out what dave genz uses ( POWER AUGER ) anyone question his ability to put fish on the ice.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

papaperch said:


> Guess some still have doubts. Check out what dave genz uses ( POWER AUGER ) anyone question his ability to put fish on the ice.


well said Papaperch!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I appreciate the(mostly positive!) feedback. I still have my old Mora and once tried to use it with my son along. He had to finish the hole. Shoulder popped out of it's socket three times the day I damaged it in a ladder accident from 8 feet. I slammed it it back in against a 4X6 deck deck post twice and a concrete wall another time like I saw in a movie. Drilling ice holes is the only time it bothers me but hasn't quite been the same since.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

powerauger=lazy fisherman..???? huh????


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Power augers are fine and don't scare the fish any more than outboard motors. You catch fish trolling don't you ? Well, the same goes for power augers. You drill a hole. You catch a fish !


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Work smarter,not harder! Got to get me one of those,have to find a powerhead.I can make an adapter to fit any auger blade.


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

It takes me 5 min to get my powerhead warmed up .once it is you better do some cheesin Shut it off and its cold that quick. I am not sure its worth the hassle . it needs a cover or box some thing to keep it warm . dirty, wrong mix, adjustment??????????


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

depends.......what brand? ( i'd venture to say 3hp Jiffy?)


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

reeldirty1 said:


> It takes me 5 min to get my powerhead warmed up .once it is you better do some cheesin Shut it off and its cold that quick. I am not sure its worth the hassle . it needs a cover or box some thing to keep it warm . dirty, wrong mix, adjustment??????????


It sure was nice to have it yesterday! A new plug and a little adjustment is all it needs.It didn't bother the fish any and sure made easy work drilling holes. It was worth the little extra weight.


----------

